# adsl probleempjes

## incubator

Ik zit met een ietwate ervelend probleempke  :Sad: 

Ik ben juist bezig metdie gentoo te installeren, maar ik ben nu aan die emerge sync gekomen, mar die gaat momenteel nog ni omdat mijn adsl driver nog niet geinstalleerd is.

Natuurlijk kom ik daar al wel af met propere driverkes, en een ebuild scriptje, maar als ik een emerge doe krijg ik een foutmelding dat ik geen /etc/profile heb.

noot: ik heb alles volgens handleiding gedaan tot hier toe en dus ook "source /etc/profile"

Indien dit echter geen probleem vormt om verder te installeren en die sync eventjes over te slaan dan kan ik rustig die kernel der op flappen, maar zelfs dan ben ik nog ni zeker of die emerge gaat werken  :Sad: 

----------

## Braempje

In welke stap zit je in de handeiding? Ik begrijp niet echt dat emerge niet werkt, maar het kan zijn dat je te vroeg bent.

----------

## incubator

stap 9 met de stage3 tarball.

partities en filesystem = aangemaakt, gemount en chroot gelukt, 

source /etc+profile gedaan, alle stappen tot 9 tot de puntjes gevolgd behalve internet verbinding (omdat dat toch niet gaat)

----------

## Stuartje

Ik kan verkeerd zijn maar ik dacht dat ge uw internetverbinding al moet maken VOOR ge in chrooted omgeving gaat werken...

----------

## incubator

is zo, maar euh, da gaat dus ni

gentoo is zo gemaakt dat het mij verbdied om internet verbinding te maken  :Sad: 

reden:

Eicon Diva USB WAN ADSL modem = niet herkent.

pppd niet gevonden

n_hdlc en ppp_generic, async en synctty kan hij wel modproben.

Ik heb hier een install .ebuild voor die driver maar die is nutteloos omdqt op dqt stqdium emerge nog niet bestaat en bij stap 9 zegt hij ddat emerge niet gaat (logisch omdat er geen portage tree is)

./configure ; make ; make install gaat ooko niet omdat pppd er niet opstaat.

Via knoppix gaat het ook niet omwille van zelfde redenen. (alhoewel ik die tarball daar wel kan compilen en installeren, maar startmodem gaat niet omdat huij geen nice van pppd kan doen omdat pppd er niet opstaat

----------

## Stuartje

Euh, ik vrees dat die modem gewoon niet werkt onder linux en je dus een andere zal moeten kopen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## incubator

die modem werkt perfect onder mandrake en redhat dankzij drivers die ik kan installeren, maar als gentoo me ze niet laat installeren, dan moet ie da zelf maar uitvissen.

kben er mee weg.

----------

## BlueShift

Dan lijkt het mij het eenvoudigste om onder Mandrake op te starten, uw verbinding in orde te brengen en dan vanuit Mandrake een chroot naar uw gentoo partitie te doen. Dan kan je toch al verder installeren. De juiste driver onder Gentoo installeren is dan een probleem voor later.

Jan.

----------

## disturbed

of doen gelijk dat ik doe ; mijne router voor mijn pcke zetten en zo opt net gaan via dhcp met ethernet...

ofwel nen winhoosclient met nat laten verbinden mee die usbmodemkes.

dan kunt ge der toch achter al die drivers installeren.

----------

## incubator

ik denk niet dat Skynet blij gaat zijn als ik met een router afkom

Maar ik heb al een alternatief,  sources in windows downloaden, op cd branden en dan als portage er op staat, kan ik mijn modem-drivers draaien. ('t is toch via de source)

----------

## BlueShift

Dat kan werken, maar ik zie niet goed in waarom je al die moeite zou willen doen als je netwerkverbinding al werkt onder Mandrake (zie mijn vorige suggestie).

----------

## _hesoez_

ik dacht da ge gentoo ook via knoppix kon installeren, daarop kan je misschien internet-verbinding krijgen en zo hoef je geen extra os op je harde schijf te zetten.

grtz

hesoez

----------

## Stuartje

 *incubator wrote:*   

> ik denk niet dat Skynet blij gaat zijn als ik met een router afkom
> 
> Maar ik heb al een alternatief,  sources in windows downloaden, op cd branden en dan als portage er op staat, kan ik mijn modem-drivers draaien. ('t is toch via de source)

 

Pfff, ge trekt u dat toch niet aan? Trouwens een router is onzichtbaar voor de buitenwereld, die ziet er gewoon uit als een normale inet client.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Pfff, ge trekt u dat toch niet aan? Trouwens een router is onzichtbaar voor de buitenwereld, die ziet er gewoon uit als een normale inet client.

 

fout, de meeste mensen denken dit, maar indien je het echt wilt weten kan je zien of er een toestel met NAT op je internetverbinding luistert.  ik had ooit is ergens er iets over gelezen, maar ik weet niet precies meer waar. Ik dacht dat men het deed door naar de nummering van de ip-pakketten te kijken.

----------

## Stuartje

Mja, en wat dan nog?

Skynet heeft enkele honderdduizend klanten, als ze 1 voor 1 ieder gaan controleren zijn ze over een jaar nog niet klaar.

Trouwens ik heb een excuus: Om wireless te laten werken moet dat accesspoint er staan en dat die toevallig ook router is, tja dat kan ik niet helpen  :Razz: 

----------

## wHAcKer

inderdaad, ze kunnen HEEL gemakkelijk zien da ge ne router hebt of niet.

Maar why should they care?

zolang ge geen abuse doet (vrij moeilijk met de huidige limieten :/) kan hun da geen reet schelen... (can't blame 'em :p)

----------

## Stuartje

Heb toch al verhalen gehoord van mensen die betrapt zijn, ma ofdat ze daar echt zo moeilijk over doen betwijfel ik.

De klant is koning eh.

----------

## garo

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> inderdaad, ze kunnen HEEL gemakkelijk zien da ge ne router hebt of niet.
> 
> Maar why should they care?
> 
> zolang ge geen abuse doet (vrij moeilijk met de huidige limieten :/) kan hun da geen reet schelen... (can't blame 'em :p)

 

skynet zal mischien niet moeilijk doen maar pandora (een andere belgische provider) zal wel moeilijk doen over zoiets, zij verkopen 3 soorten abonnementen: mono voor 1 pc, duo voor 2 en quatro voor 3 of 4 pc's. Als jij op deze manier een mono in een quatro verandert zonder extra te betalen denk ik niet dat ze daar mee kunnen lachen...

----------

## wHAcKer

erm, nog niks van gemerkt :p

Veel gasten da ik ken irl of op irc (including ikzelf) hebben een router (al dan niet een linuxpcke) staan en enkele pc's derachter. Als ze mij forcen om nen duo of quattro te pakken dan verander ik direct naar adsl, de snelheid is hier de laatsten tijd toch aan't verlagen (van 800-700k/s naar maximum 500k/s de laatsten tijd, soms nog is uitspringers maar bijna nooit) en bij games is men ping ook hoger dan vroeger (en hoger dan die met adsl in de buurt).

----------

## stevena

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> inderdaad, ze kunnen HEEL gemakkelijk zien da ge ne router hebt of niet.

 

Met één uitzondering: een FreeBSD router zou volgens het al vernoemde C'T artikel de IP-nummering van de uitgaande paketten vervangen door random getallen.

----------

